# Would Anyone Want to Help Me With This?



## Chriss (Aug 16, 2012)

I had an idea for a kind of purgatory-feeling shot, and I like the results that came out of it, but I'm having some difficulty with adding in a clock in post processing. I know my way around photoshop, but I wouldn't really consider myself "good" at it. If anyone could help me out on this one (either through giving advice on how to make it more realistic or editing yourself), I'd really appreciate it.

I wanted to go for a kind of Salvador Dali feel with the clock, I'm just having trouble making it look realistic. The thing is, I want it to look fake in the sense that its distorted and such, but I don't want it to look like it was pulled from another image. I don't know, maybe the only way to accomplish that is just to make the clock look normal. Any help at all would be greatly appreciated. 

Here's what I was able to do with it (sorry for the link, the IMG code made it too big):
http://i765.photobucket.com/albums/xx300/ChrisTheFirst/lll.jpg

 And here's the clock:
http://clocksandwatchesonline.com/images/CM4.jpg

Thank you for any help!


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Aug 16, 2012)

Chriss said:


> I had an idea for a kind of purgatory-feeling shot, and I like the results that came out of it, but I'm having some difficulty with adding in a clock in post processing. I know my way around photoshop, but I wouldn't really consider myself "good" at it. If anyone could help me out on this one (either through giving advice on how to make it more realistic or editing yourself), I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> I wanted to go for a kind of Salvador Dali feel with the clock, I'm just having trouble making it look realistic. The thing is, I want it to look fake in the sense that its distorted and such, but I don't want it to look like it was pulled from another image. I don't know, maybe the only way to accomplish that is just to make the clock look normal. Any help at all would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...




Seems to me the only thing lacking is your perspective on the image versus the clock. Scale the clock down a bit, move it further back in the image, and emulate a shadow. Do some blend work between the base of your object and the ground, to make it look planted there. 

You've got a really cool thing going here... and it isn't far from being exactly where you want it to be.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Do you own the image of that clock? Do you have permission from the owners to use it?


----------



## OLaA (Aug 16, 2012)

AaronLLockhart said:
			
		

> Seems to me the only thing lacking is your perspective on the image versus the clock. Scale the clock down a bit, move it further back in the image, and emulate a shadow. Do some blend work between the base of your object and the ground, to make it look planted there.
> 
> You've got a really cool thing going here... and it isn't far from being exactly where you want it to be.



+1 scale and move to give a sense of distance behind you.


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Aug 16, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Do you own the image of that clock? Do you have permission from the owners to use it?



Are we really starting this again? To the OP, if you don't have permission to use it. Feel free to hop on DeviantArt.com and browse through their photos for clocks, as 99% of them have CC licenses on them allowing you to modify, dissect , and repost their work.


----------



## Chriss (Aug 16, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Do you own the image of that clock? Do you have permission from the owners to use it?



Yes I have permission.

Thank you to the other two - ill try scaling and post the results when I get home.


----------



## Chriss (Aug 16, 2012)

AaronLLockhart said:
			
		

> Are we really starting this again? To the OP, if you don't have permission to use it. Feel free to hop on DeviantArt.com and browse through their photos for clocks, as 99% of them have CC licenses on them allowing you to modify, dissect , and repost their work.



Thanks  I appreciate it


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 16, 2012)

AaronLLockhart said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you own the image of that clock? Do you have permission from the owners to use it?
> ...



So you only obey the law when you feel like it?


----------



## Chriss (Aug 16, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> So you only obey the law when you feel like it?



Please just drop it. I already told you I have permission to use it. He was suggesting a place I could go if I didn't have permission. 

If you have any helpful advice, feel free to share.


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Aug 16, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> AaronLLockhart said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



I assume you don't speed when driving a car, spit on the sidewalk, cross the street outside of a crosswalk, roll through a stop sign on a right hand turn if no one is coming or around?

So, am I the only one who only abides by the law when I "feel" like it? Drop your "greater than thou" attitude. It's getting _*REALLY*_ old, Charlie.

By the way, just to humor your argument, I never said for him to use the image anyway, if he didn't have permission. I told him that if he didn't have permission, to go to a site where he can get images where the permission is_* pre-determined*_... Honestly, so I wouldn't have to hear your pointless bull**** on the matter in this case more than anything else.

Thanks, and have a nice day


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Chriss said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like what you are doing with the image... it could be very interesting! I am glad that you had permission to use that image...but I did have to check, if for no other reason to make sure you were aware of the possible legal repercussions.   

I just dislike the blatant disregard for other people's rights that some people seem to show! How would you feel if someone was stealing your images!


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Aug 16, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> I just dislike the blatant disregard for other people's rights that some people seem to show! How would you feel if someone was stealing your images!



I would like you to elaborate on my blatant disregard for other people's rights that I am showing.

I have never stolen yours, or anyone else's work for that matter. I have no need to. My only complaint is half of you complain and generate problems for the sake of doing so.

A problem doesn't exist until you or the opposite party creates one. You are creating problems that don't even need to be created. 

I don't see you running around thread to thread for those posting images they have taken saying "is that your image; do you have permission from the owner to use their image?" how do you even know that the items posted are from the person posted? I can google "D5000" and find a million pictures taken from a d5k, post it and you wouldn't know the difference. Not that I ever would, I'm simply making a point.

All of this copyright bs has gotten way out of hand. If people post copyrighted work, let the mods and the owner of the work deal with it, and quit playing copyright police. This is neither a jailhouse, nor a courtroom. It's a photography forum.

Keep it that way.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 16, 2012)

Peano said:


> .............Suppose I claim that this picture belongs to me. What would they require as proof of ownership?




Who is 'they'?


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Aug 16, 2012)

480sparky said:
			
		

> Who is 'they'?



Any one who wants to play Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Aug 16, 2012)

Peano said:
			
		

> This is what the Barneys never stop to think about.
> 
> Suppose I claim that this picture belongs to me. What would they require as proof of ownership?



I agree 100% 

The only TRUE way for copyright infringement to ever take place is for the original owner of the stolen photo to create an account here and say "hey, that's my image."

Like I said, all of these copyright circumstances are made completely for no reason what so ever, and they accomplish absolutely nothing.


----------



## OLaA (Aug 16, 2012)

This is the 2nd thread ruined by this ridiculous topic. Why are members going to want to keep logging on and sharing their ideas if every thread turns into getting the third degree about copyright. Assume the poster has done his/her due diligence unless proven otherwise. I'm new to this forum and have already started looking for a new one because of the communities general attitude. 

To keep it on topic. OP I can't wait to see your results! Please repost when you do. I like the direction as it stands.


----------



## Chriss (Aug 16, 2012)

Anyway, moving on. Here's a redo with the clock moved back a bit. I added some contact shadows at the base and a shadow for the lamp itself (going off to the right). I decided to keep the clock straight because I thought it looked better and fit the image more. My only problem now is that the photo feels unbalanced, or like its empty. I want to give it a minimalistic feel, but it seems like its lacking something. I thought like a fog would be cool to add, but with the white background it's hard to pull off. I also thought a line of the clocks going back into the distance would look good, but I just don't have the photoshop skills to pull that off either. Any comments/suggestions again would be great!

(Sorry for the link again...)
http://i765.photobucket.com/albums/xx300/ChrisTheFirst/A2.jpg


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Aug 16, 2012)

Chriss said:


> Anyway, moving on. Here's a redo with the clock moved back a bit. I added some contact shadows at the base and a shadow for the lamp itself (going off to the right). I decided to keep the clock straight because I thought it looked better and fit the image more. My only problem now is that the photo feels unbalanced, or like its empty. I want to give it a minimalistic feel, but it seems like its lacking something. I thought like a fog would be cool to add, but with the white background it's hard to pull off. I also thought a line of the clocks going back into the distance would look good, but I just don't have the photoshop skills to pull that off either. Any comments/suggestions again would be great!
> 
> (Sorry for the link again...)
> http://i765.photobucket.com/albums/xx300/ChrisTheFirst/A2.jpg




that one actually looks really good


----------



## Chriss (Aug 16, 2012)

AaronLLockhart said:


> Chriss said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, moving on. Here's a redo with the clock moved back a bit. I added some contact shadows at the base and a shadow for the lamp itself (going off to the right). I decided to keep the clock straight because I thought it looked better and fit the image more. My only problem now is that the photo feels unbalanced, or like its empty. I want to give it a minimalistic feel, but it seems like its lacking something. I thought like a fog would be cool to add, but with the white background it's hard to pull off. I also thought a line of the clocks going back into the distance would look good, but I just don't have the photoshop skills to pull that off either. Any comments/suggestions again would be great!
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Chriss (Aug 16, 2012)

Peano said:


> Nice job on that. A few suggestions you might play around with ...
> 
> - I liked the idea of a Salvador Dali send-up, so maybe bend the clock a little?
> 
> ...



Ahhh, the shadows really helped - I knew something was off with them. The bends look good too. You were able to keep it realistic looking yet still funky - what I wanted to do in the first place  . As for the color, I'm not sure I'm a fan of that. I wanted to keep the red band the main element of color, and I feel like the red pole takes away from it. Personal preference I guess. Thank you for the edit though!


----------



## OLaA (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice progress! I'm no good at photo shop so I can't fathom the work it would take to make it perfect. I really like the concept. If possible a re shoot with an actual clock would be ideal. Maybe a grandfather or some sort?


----------



## Chriss (Aug 16, 2012)

OLaA said:


> Nice progress! I'm no good at photo shop so I can't fathom the work it would take to make it perfect. I really like the concept. If possible a re shoot with an actual clock would be ideal. Maybe a grandfather or some sort?



I was thinking that too. I don't own a grandfather clock unfortunately but I do own a big clock that looks similar to the one from the stock photo. I just like the look of it on a post.


----------



## OLaA (Aug 16, 2012)

Well you're off to a good start. If you can't get it to where you're happy then shelf it and keep it in the back of your head. If you can find a old clock down the road you can re shoot. Even if it's in bad shape, I can imagine an old busted up clock serving very well.


----------



## OLaA (Aug 16, 2012)

Also.. Maybe if everything wasn't so sharp. Maybe if the background were out of focus that would help with the look and pull it together.


----------



## Overread (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm saying this only once and it is the last post in this thread on the topic - you want to take it further you PM me about it direct-  no further posts in the thread.

The forum admin and moderators have always and will continue to uphold the rights of other members and other people by defending their rights to copyright over their photographic, artistic, musical etc.... content to the best extent we are able to. If users ever find images that violoate or might violate copyright of another person/party then they should REPORT the post using the report feature (small triangle icon with a ! in the middle in the lower left corner of every post). Users should not attempt to call each other out in public or start raising random accusations as such disrupts the site, derails threads and can often lead to problems when there is no copyright violation that has taken place. 


Further I would remind users that CC or Creative Commons Licences are fully legal and optional licences that many artists use to allow limited distribution rights on their images on the internet. If a user is using another CC licensed image then they are fully free to do so provided that they uphold the conditions of the licence and always link  back to the original source. 


Now back to your regular thread.


----------

